# Nvidia Treiber vollständig entfernen?



## FLIR (15. September 2011)

*Nvidia Treiber vollständig entfernen?*

Hallo, 

ich will den Nvidia-Treiber (bzw. Reste davon) von meinem PC entfernen. Auch die Einstellungen z.B. des Nvidia Control Panels (Auflösung, etc.) sollen vollständig gelöscht werden. 

Reicht es dazu im Geräte-Manager den Treiber zu entfernen und auch unter "Programme und Funktionen" alle Einträge (NVIDIA Phsx, NVIDIA Update etc.) zu deinstallieren.

Danke!


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. September 2011)

*AW: Nvidia Treiber vollständig entfernen?*

Da sag ich nur Driver Sweeper.


----------

